# Master Classic II Issues



## BasicallyLiftingStuff BLS (Oct 14, 2012)

So I've recently been having an issue with my scope. For whatever reason when I've gone to take a BP in the last couple of days, I've been (clearly) hearing the systolic at as far as 70mmHg above the monitor pressure. Other EMT's have used my scope to double check and got the same result. Now, I've had this since last Christmas and have never encountered this before. Anyone else have this problem, and if so what happened in your case?
Thanks!


----------



## Aidey (Oct 14, 2012)

Throw it away. There is no way the machine can be wrong.


----------



## BasicallyLiftingStuff BLS (Oct 14, 2012)

Aidey said:


> Throw it away. There is no way the machine can be wrong.



I've heard of machines being wrong before..


----------



## rwik123 (Oct 14, 2012)

It wouldn't be the scope being wrong. It would be the BP cuff if anything. The scope is just giving you audio feedback. Since when did stethoscopes start giving BP numbers...


----------



## ffemt8978 (Oct 14, 2012)

Moved to appropriate forum.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Oct 14, 2012)

I have had my master classic 2 for over 10 years, still works great. It sounds like the machine maybe the problem. 70 is a very large number to be off by.  

Test some young healthy people with the machine and then with your scope.... if your hearing anywhere close 120/80 with the scope but 70 points higher with the machine, it quite obvious the machine needs a serious calibration.
After confirming the machine is off I would report it to your supervisor so they can arrange a calibration.


----------



## Socal EMT (Nov 2, 2012)

Cardiology 3 FTW!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 2, 2012)

Have you tried it against other scopes? Take a manual with your scope then immediately repeat it with your partner's or the scope on the truck, after cleaning the snot out of it before you put it in your ears of course. 

What NIBP are you comparing to? A monitor or some janky "home use" automated BP cuff?


----------

